# help on carb repair



## tweety652 (Oct 12, 2006)

i found a tecumseh??? carb repair manual for sale on some website. is there a pdf {$$$$ free) site i can get this from. thanks


----------



## teds1 (May 20, 2006)

hi do a search in the threads.. there is a pdf from cdponline.. or something like that it has a good breakdown and lots of advice on the threads for rebuilding these carbs.... 
it helped me a lot..yes free and very good


----------

